# fuel injectors



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

someone on here a while ago said the changed there injectors to the mercedes or bmw injectors because they were cheaper to get then the stock ones. does anyone know that person because im sure i have to get new injectors i dont want to buy them at $65 a piece! Thanks


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

Lots of people on here are running the brass Mercedes injectors. I purchased mine from AZ Autohaus. Among other models you can find them listed for the 190 E.


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (salz2135)*

how does it run with those injectors? dont u have to change the injector seats also to run those?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (bubba_vw)*

You'll need to pop the air shroud tips off your own injectors and put them on the Benz injectors. 
Put new o-rings on, too. The big fat green ones.


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_You'll need to pop the air shroud tips off your own injectors and put them on the Benz injectors. 
Put new o-rings on, too. The big fat green ones.
its looks like the seats that go into the head from a 80-84 GTI would work also. has any one tried that?


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (bubba_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bubba_vw* »_how does it run with those injectors? dont u have to change the injector seats also to run those?

My car runs great. I was diagnosing a poor idle and lack of throttle response for quite a bit. Pulled my injectors and did a flow test only to see erratic spray patterns from 3 injectors at partial throttle. Once the new injectors were in, the idle was smooth and the response was crisp. Dialed in the air/fuel mixture with a dwell meter and passed emissions testing without any issues. 
I run non-air shrouded injectors with matching seats. 


_Modified by salz2135 at 6:36 PM 3-29-2010_


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (bubba_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bubba_vw* »_its looks like the seats that go into the head from a 80-84 GTI would work also. has any one tried that?

Those should work. Any seats from model with out air shrouding should work.


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (salz2135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *salz2135* »_
Those should work. Any seats from model with out air shrouding should work.
GAP said those were air shrouded seats for those type of injectors. which seats do u have?


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (bubba_vw)*

Sorry for the confusion. I'm running the brass injector insulators. Which, I believe ARE for air shrouded injectors. The brass injectors seat just fine seeing as the upper gaskets are the same specs.


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (salz2135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *salz2135* »_Sorry for the confusion. I'm running the brass injector insulators. Which, I believe ARE for air shrouded injectors. The brass injectors seat just fine seeing as the upper gaskets are the same specs.
do u have a pic of them? where did u order yours from?


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

don't have a picture. 
this is what I have:
http://www.autohausaz.com/sear...lator
second option down the page (brass insulator)


_Modified by salz2135 at 8:34 PM 3-29-2010_


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (salz2135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *salz2135* »_don't have a picture. 
this is what I have:
http://www.autohausaz.com/sear...lator
second option down the page (brass insulator)

_Modified by salz2135 at 8:23 PM 3-29-2010_
i have both of those in my car right now. do u have anything on the bottom of the brass insulator?


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (bubba_vw)*

No, the brass insulator is all I have. I don't use the lower plastic piece. I've found these just become brittle and break with time and heat any way.


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (salz2135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *salz2135* »_No, the brass insulator is all I have. I don't use the lower plastic piece. I've found these just become brittle and break with time and heat any way.
r u still running the vac hose to the head for the air shroud or did u cap it off?


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

I run a G60 cylinder head casting now which has no air shroud ports to mess with. On my previous GX head I just capped the nipple.


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (salz2135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *salz2135* »_I run a G60 cylinder head casting now which has no air shroud ports to mess with. On my previous GX head I just capped the nipple.
cool. i know what to do know. thanks for the help.


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

no problemo. good luck.


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (salz2135)*

was those injectors 190 E 16v or the other one? does that matter?


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

The 6 and 4 cylinder 190E used the same injectors.


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (salz2135)*

ok. im plan to order them when i get paid. its been 3 months since if driven my car


----------

